# DVD-Need a very haunting/Scary DVD



## Esmerelda (Apr 30, 2008)

Does or has anyone ever found a realistic haunt DVD? Every single one I've bought has been pretty lame thus far. I'm putting a hologram in the front this year again and would like a really good show out there. Two years ago I used what I had and even though I had several confused about the ghosts in the yard they weren't realistic enough for me. If you have a site or name of DVD please post it here for me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hauntforum has a dvd of haunts from members here so you are able to see what others have done. As to "real", each person has their own opinion on that. heh


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What have you listened to Es?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm confused...do you mean an audio CD or visual DVD?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Maybe I misread the post?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

...or maybe you were right? Only Esmerelda can explain from here.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I think she is looking for more realistic projections. 
People use Pepper's ghosts for more realism. Some people use a FCG in a Pepper's ghost effect.

What DVD do you have already?


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Maybe she could get a DVD from National Geographic or the Science Channel - like big spiders attacking each other or swarms of bugs or snakes... 

Maybe create her own little DVD of people running around in very-scary-but-not-lame really white sheets?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Or naked people who have albinism?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That would be porn on DVD. But still good though.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

A porn DVD on Halloween, humm who'ed a thunk?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You ain't got a thing unless you got a swing. Do wah Do wah.


----------



## Esmerelda (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't even recall the name of the name, tossed them they were so lame-Totally lame, let me tell ya, some guy dressed up flamin' and saying boo! Scared ya now didn't I? HORRIBLE! I'm needing something for my Holagram I'm creating for this years bash. Was thinking of abusing my neice and having her dress up and just take a bunch of pics and then run them through photoshop with an opacity set about 50 and then animating the whole thing. Of course having her there in the graveyard at the same time for an effect would be pretty cool. It's sort of funny. My dad has raised her since she was 2, he's a preacher and DOES NOT do Halloween or anything associated with it, now she lives with me, Mah ha ha ha!!! She's 17 and this will be her first Halloween to actually celebrate! How fun does that sound!


----------

